# Potted plants - what do you use?



## peaches (28 Jul 2014)

I have got about a dozen breeding tanks for angelfish which I run bare bottom.  I have started to pot up my aquarium plants in either a glass or terracotta pot.  The first ones I used were crypts and I used the substrate I had from my previous tanks.  These have grown well and are ready for splitting.  I have recently bought some really nice tall swords, and as an experiment I put a couple of inches of peat type compost (I think its ericaceous compost I bought for the garden) then topped with either pea gravel or glass marbles (whatever was to hand.  The plant pots are about 5 inch.  At first I kept them in an empty tank until any loose bits of peat were floated out.  Now I have not only put them in my angel breeders, but also in my discus tank.  I can move the pots around to suck up any dirt from the aquarium bottom, keeping it clean and easy to maintain.  The larger terracotta pots have a hole in the bottom, they are planted with sword plants and aponogeton ulvaceous, the smaller glass plant pots have no hole in the bottom and from time to time I take the whole thing out and check everything is OK, prod the compost and make sure it smells sweet.  I dont use a fertilizer, just hoping that the peat is enough atm, but later on may be adding some root tabs.  I dont use liquid ferts as I always forget to dose.  I dont use CO2 either.

I just wanted to ask of the more experienced plant keepers if this is likely to be a success long term?  What do you think?


----------



## roadmaster (28 Jul 2014)

I used to do this in tanks holding larger South American cichlids that liked to root around substrate.
I used terra cotta pot's with no holes and filled em about two third's full with soil and then capped the soil with fine gravel.
Plant's were largely sword plant's that did well for a year and then needed re-potted due to extensive root growth.(larger pot)


----------



## peaches (28 Jul 2014)

Thank you that sounds encouraging.  I havent had much luck with swords in the past, so I am hoping the peat will give them whatever they are lacking.


----------



## tam (28 Jul 2014)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. You can get terracotta containers in other shapes too. A small trough (rectangular box) would give you a bit more planting space and look quite neat - I've got the broken side of one as a terrace in one of my tanks.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jul 2014)

Hi all, 
Have a look at Larry Waybright's "Apistomaster" posts on various forums, he is a great L. number and Discus breeder and uses potted plants a lot. This is from <http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=40388>.





> Echinodorus are heavy feeders. Assuming you have enough of the right lighting, the best thing you can do is put Echinodorus in pots. I use clear plastic containers and no holes.If the pots have holes in them then the roots will intrude into the surrounding substrate. I mostly use clear plastic juice container bottoms. I cut them to about 3-1/2 to 4 inches high. Use a good plant substrate and substrate time release fertilizer. It makes a world of difference. I conceal the pots by burying them in the surrounding substrate.When plants are potted thusly then they have exclusive access to all the fertilizer. The root systems are contained so they are never disturbed during any gravel vacuuming and one can relocate the plants without causing any transplant shock. I've grown huge Echinodorus bleheri and other large Echinodorus species in relatively small containers. The pots often become root bound but it doesn't seem to hinder growth of well fertilized plants. I never use fertilizers in the water column. What's the point of flushing them from the tank as one will do if you are making the large and frequent water changes discus need to thrive?


Cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster (28 Jul 2014)

Might also suggest that once you pot the plants that you place them in a bucket of tank water or dechlorinated water for maybe an hour to allow any air to burp into the bucket rather than your aquarium. (makes a right mess ).


----------



## peaches (28 Jul 2014)

tam said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. You can get terracotta containers in other shapes too. A small trough (rectangular box) would give you a bit more planting space and look quite neat - I've got the broken side of one as a terrace in one of my tanks.


Good, thanks.  A friend offered to make me a glass trough.  Would this need holes in bottom?  How crucial are bottom holes in any planter?

Thanks for Apistomaster link too, very useful.  Roadmaster, I usually put them in another container before they go in the tank, and place it in my shower tray during my water changes.  I run in the waste water gently into the bucket/small tank, this sort of washes away any loose peat, then I let it stand for a while, like you say to "burp".


----------

